# Chichester Market Car Park Height Barrier



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Anyone know if the height barriers on this car park are in use? I know they are there, but for years they were folded back. Been there recently?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I've never seen them across, Jim. Chi DC seem to take a relaxed attitude to the "travellers" threat, unlike Arun DC.  The best place for MH parking is Chichester would be the Northgate (next to the Theatre, at the top end), or use the coach parking area next to Waitrose for bigger units.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

or even Tesco's at the west end of the A27 or Sainsbury's at the East end round the City. 

Why ask, Jim? Heading this way?


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

bognormike said:


> or even Tesco's at the west end of the A27 or Sainsbury's at the East end round the City.
> 
> Why ask, Jim? Heading this way?


We lived overlooking that car park for a few years, and my daughter wants to look up some old friends maybe this weekend.


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

*Chichester parking*

Hi Jim,
I use the market car park every week and there are no barriers.Saturday is market day and so can get very busy and difficult to find a space but it seems to quieten down after about 1.30pm.Sunday they hold an excellent boot fair starting at 12pm.The 2 small carparks across the road are free to non permit holders then and would be your best bet.


----------

